# Forum Other Languages Greek language  архив и архи-

## Antonio1986

Сегодня я выучил слово *архивирование*. 
Слово архив происходит от древнего греческого слово ἀρχεῖον «присутственное место», далее из ἀρχή «начало, начальство».
Слово архи (т.е. начала, начальство) является составом слов как: анархия, архимандрит, архитектор, архивист, архипелаг, архиерей, архизамечательный, архиепископ и т.д.

----------


## maxmixiv

Да, теперь мы архивируем и разархивируем, вместо того чтобы упаковывать/распаковывать, сжимать/разжимать .

----------


## RedFox

> Да, теперь мы архивируем и разархивируем, вместо того чтобы упаковывать/распаковывать, сжимать/разжимать .

 Это под виндой архивируют. А под линуксом по-прежнему жмут.  ::

----------


## maxmixiv

Вспомнил ещё, что в том же смысле, что и разархивировать, говорят *развернуть*.
"Разверните архив в пустую папку..."

----------


## iCake

> Вспомнил ещё, что в том же смысле, что и разархивировать, говорят *развернуть*.
> "Разверните архив в пустую папку..."

 Хммм, не помню, чтобы такое слышал где когда. "Извлечь архив" - вот такое очень часто. Многие (если не все) программы такое определение используют.

----------


## maxmixiv

Тогда уж "Извлечь *из* архив*а*" (про отдельные файлы).

----------

